# How to join oak plywood & oak board



## bcurrey (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm refinishing an old oak desk. Originally the desktop had a sheet of MDF with a thin layer of oak veneer on top. No way I could salvage the veneer. As I took the top apart, I realized the person who built the table put a groove down the inside of the MDF, and the oak pieces used around the edge. They then put crazy amount of glue in the grooves and had a qtr inch thick piece of poplar holding the MDF and oak edging together. See photo below as an example.

I'm looking at using a 3/4" sheet of oak plywood as the top. I'm not sure how to join the plywood with the original oak edges. 

I thought about joining it the same way it originally was, but I wasn't sure how plywood would hold up if I routed the center out of it.

My other idea was to use biscuit joins and/or some dowel joins. But again, wasn't sure how the plywood would hold up. 

Any ideas on the join I should use? 

Should I go with oak boards instead of plywood?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I suspect many will say you do not need anything, just glue them together, clamp, and the bond should last long after your dead.

but there is no reason you cant use a tounge and groove, biscuit, or dowel joint. any should work fine, though if you do toungue and groove, I wouldnt go too wide or narrow on the plywood side.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I doubt there is much stress on the joints between the top and the edge pieces so count me in the group that says no need for any more than a simple clean glue-up. However, you will need to make sure that the edge pieces are smooth and snug against the plywood top. No gaps. Clamp them tight during glue-up and you should have many many years.


----------



## bcurrey (Dec 6, 2012)

Excellent! I was going to make this harder than I needed. I'll probably use some biscuit joins just to give it a little strength. Thanks!!!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I would say no need for extra joining material. But only if the two woods are virgin wood, no glue residue, well mated when put together with minimal clamping force. Too much clamping indicates there isn't a good marriage between the two. Best also if the hardwood is proud of the plywood or flush. Your not going to be able to sand much.











I used this method to flush up the two. Makes a very smooth cut. Very stable cut and slides over dados.











Had to run miles of this. Didn't mess up a single cut.











Leave a scoach for sanding. Ready for 220.











It's setup like a jointer. In feed lower out feed flush.

Al


----------

